# [Solved] hald stirbt beim start :(

## ConiKost

Moin!

Kleines Problem hier... setz gerade eine frische Gentoo Installation auf meinem Notebook auf.

Ich habe hald 0.5.11-r9 emerged.

Leider kann ich es nicht starten, weil das ganze segfault. Bin mit meinen Ideen am Ende... Das Problem taugt nur mit hald auf. Alles andere rennt wunderbar.

```

Jun 28 23:57:12 [kernel] hald[3570]: segfault at 7fffc435aff8 ip 00007f521fc76ed9 sp 00007fffc435b000 error 6 in libc-2.10.1.so[7f521fc02000+14e000]

```

hald ist zurzeit mit CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe" und LDFLAGS="" kompiliert...

Jemand ne Idee?Last edited by ConiKost on Fri Jul 24, 2009 12:37 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## ConiKost

Moin!

Also ich kriege HAL ums verrecken nicht online... kann auch keinen Fehler finden.

Hier nen aktueller LOG.

LOG: http://pixelbanane.de/yafu/515533197/hald.txt (zuviel text, um es hier zu pasten)

Jemand ne Idee?

----------

## ConiKost

*push*

Hat niemand eine Idee?

Jedenfalls bin ich soweit, dass hal nicht mehr segfaultet.

Aber es geht trotzdem nicht :/

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Wieso setzt du das? LDFLAGS="" Versuchs ma ohne das in der make.conf. Musst hal halt nochma kompilieren.

Wo hast du das her? 

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Safe_LDFLAGS

Sebastian

----------

## ConiKost

 *Hollowman wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> Wieso setzt du das? LDFLAGS="" Versuchs ma ohne das in der make.conf. Musst hal halt nochma kompilieren.
> 
> Wo hast du das her? 
> ...

 

Ich habe bereits das ganze System mit LDFLAGS="" probiert, es liefert leider das selbe Ergebnis :/

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

 *Quote:*   

> Ich habe bereits das ganze System mit LDFLAGS="" probiert, es liefert leider das selbe Ergebnis :/

 Genau das scheint das Problem zu sein, ich denke das wollte Hollowman dir auch sagen...

Nimm doch den Eintrag

LDFLAGS=""

mal aus der make.conf raus!

Ohne diesen Eintrag wird Standardmäßig

 LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1" verwendet, damit sollte es dann eigentlich funktionieren.

MfG

----------

## ConiKost

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
>  *Quote:*   Ich habe bereits das ganze System mit LDFLAGS="" probiert, es liefert leider das selbe Ergebnis :/ Genau das scheint das Problem zu sein, ich denke das wollte Hollowman dir auch sagen...
> 
> Nimm doch den Eintrag
> ...

 

Ähm o.O Warum sollte bitte ohne Optimierung der LDFLAGS hald nicht funktionieren? Das will mir jetzt nicht so in den Kopf gehen.

Aber gut. Ich habe mal euren Rat befolgt und es entfernt. Leider keine Abhilfe. Der Fehler ist weiterhin der selbe.

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Hast du ma ne andere Version von hal probiert? Ist es da das selbe?

Was hat die Kiste für eine Hardware?

Das mit den LDFLAGS war nur ne Vermutung.

was sagt "strace hald".

Sebastian

----------

## ConiKost

 *Hollowman wrote:*   

> Hast du ma ne andere Version von hal probiert? Ist es da das selbe?

 

Ich habe 0.5.11-r9 und 0.5.12_rc1-r6 probiert. 

 *Hollowman wrote:*   

> Was hat die Kiste für eine Hardware?

 

Das ist ein Lenovo Thinkpad X200 Tablet.

CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo 1.86GHz

RAM: 2x2GB DDR3 OCZ

HDD: Hitachi 7K320 320GB

Graka: Intel X4500

Sollte das wichtigste sein  :Wink: 

 *Hollowman wrote:*   

> was sagt "strace hald".

 

Hier der Output von hald --daemon=no --verbose=yes &> hald.txt

-> http://pastebin.com/f19e6afa

Hier der Output von strace hald &> hald-strace.txt

-> http://pastebin.com/f2afbb68e

Hier der Output von strace hald --daemon=no --verbose=yes &> hald-strace2.txt

-> http://pastebin.com/f4cb2cec4 (Die letzten 1000 Zeilen)Last edited by ConiKost on Sat Jul 18, 2009 8:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bbgermany

Hi, schonmal ein einfaches "revdep-rebuild" durchlaufen lassen?

MfG. Stefan

----------

## ConiKost

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> Hi, schonmal ein einfaches "revdep-rebuild" durchlaufen lassen?
> 
> MfG. Stefan

 

Klar  :Smile:  Muss nix gebaut werden...

```

X200T / # revdep-rebuild

* Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

* Checking reverse dependencies

* Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

* will be emerged.

* Collecting system binaries and libraries

* Generated new 1_files.rr

* Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH

* Generated new 2_ldpath.rr

* Checking dynamic linking consistency

[ 100% ]

* Dynamic linking on your system is consistent... All done.

```

Brauch ich evtl was spezielles im Kernel, was ich vergessen hab? Auf jeden Fall versteh ich das ganze hier absolut nicht...  :Sad: 

----------

## Jim6

Hi - 

I don't speak any German, but I think that our problems may be related. 

my post

Best of luck!

----------

## ConiKost

Hi!

Ich habe Neuigkeiten... und ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich Bahnhof.

Der Fehler liegt definitiv an GCC 4.4.x

Wenn ich (emerge -e world) mit GCC 4.3.x durchführe, funktioniert HAL problemlos.

Kompiliere ich aber das komplette System mit GCC 4.4.x funktioniert es nicht mehr. Hal produziert dann genau den Fehler, wie hier im Thread.

Aber, wenn das System mit GCC 4.3.x kompiliert ist, HAL aber mit GCC 4.4.x, so funktioniert HAL ebenfalls problemlos.

Jetzt ist die frage, woran könnts liegen?

----------

## ConiKost

Sorry für Doppelpost  :Smile: 

Aber ich habs...

Es liegt an der glib. Scheinbar gehen meine CFLAGS, welche mit GCC 4.3 wunderbar gehen, mit GCC 4.4 nicht mehr richtig mit glib (rest des systems aber schon)

----------

## Jim6

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> Sorry für Doppelpost 
> 
> Aber ich habs...
> 
> Es liegt an der glib. Scheinbar gehen meine CFLAGS, welche mit GCC 4.3 wunderbar gehen, mit GCC 4.4 nicht mehr richtig mit glib (rest des systems aber schon)

 

Could you repeat that for me? (Google Translate is confusing me)

Did you emerge -e world using GCC 4.3, and now have hal working? 

Do you still have any programs built using GCC 4.4 ?

----------

## Schattenparker

Moin, 

ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, das gleiche Problem zu haben.

Wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe, hat Du hal jetzt zum Laufen bekommen, indem Du entweder Dein komplettes System mit gcc4.4 kompilierst, aber die glib mit anderen CFLAGS, oder das komlette System mit gcc4.4, die glib aber mit gcc4.3, ohne die CFLAGS zu ändern.(?) 

=> Welche CFLAGS sind denn für die glib mit gcc4.4 geeignet?

----------

## Schattenparker

...beantworte ich mir eben selbst:

auch ich habe -march=core2 -pipe, dazu -fomit-frame-pointer.

Kompilieren mit -O1 *und* -O2 funktioniert, mit -O3 schmiert hal ab.

And once more in english:

hal won't start (*** [DIE] hald_runner.c:runner_died():202 : Runner died)

if glib (not glibc !) is compiled with gcc-4.4 and CFLAGS -O3. 

No problems for me with -O1 or -O2.

(glib-2.20.4, hal-0.5.13-r2)

----------

## ConiKost

So, wie Schattenparker es sagt, ist es  :Smile: 

Einfach in /etc/portage/env/sys-libs/glib CFLAGS mit -O2 reinschreiben und gut. Dann muss man die CFLAGS nicht global ändern...

Das System inkl der glib ist mit GCC 4.4.1 kompiliert..

----------

